# Title Question



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Bought a used Mule from the BIL of mine. He bought it new from a dealer but didn't remember if a title was involved or just a bill of sale. Question: Is a title normally issued on the sale of a UTV? Do I need one if I ever go to sell it?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

If he bought it new, he would have received a title. He can file for a lost title if he can't find the original.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

if he bought it in texas then it has a title,


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes in Texas there is a title and as previously mentioned he can apply for a lost title.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to all replies. That is what I need to know. I'll tell him to get busy on a replacement title.


----------

